
Cuis: A Minimalist Smalltalk Environment, Based on Squeak - sagartewari01
https://github.com/Cuis-Smalltalk/Cuis-Smalltalk-Dev
======
scroot
The guy who wrote this makes software for a satellite company. He implemented
the entire FFI library because he wanted to use Smalltalk instead of C in that
situation.

